# Galaxy rasbora almost give away!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
I got some Galaxy rasboras
I have a small group of 25-30 left
Looking for 1.50 each

Excellent in Planted tanks and suitable for adult shrimp tanks 

Any takers? Any number is fine with me @ 1.50 each

Or even take them All at once!

Thank you
Pick up only first come first serve.
Please me or email


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn that's a good price, wish I had capacity.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Where you located? I may be interested depending on your location.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm curious about location as well.


----------



## Jon (Feb 23, 2012)

mr_bako said:


> Hey everyone,
> I got some Galaxy rasboras
> I have a small group of 25-30 left
> Looking for 1.50 each
> ...


Very interested in buying some but prefer not to PLEASE YOU....


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Jon said:


> Very interested in buying some but prefer not to PLEASE YOU....


Haha, thanks. I meant "please" PM me...

pick up location is kennedy and hwy 7 area.

I am available sat and sun after 2pm.

Only 15 left as of now!

Thank you all.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

is there any more left?


----------

